

Be Wary Of Geeks Bearing Gifts - infocaptor
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2012/04/03/be-wary-of-geeks-bearing-gifts

======
unimpressive
Jim Plamondon has written a excellent comment on the article that I don't
reproduce here only because I'm not sure how he would feel about that.

Be sure not to miss it if you do read the OP.

